# What Would You Do? Would You Tell Them?



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

So I ordered a CD off a website and with the order I was to get free of charge a "bonus" CD. But they by mistake sent me two "bonus" CDs. The two CDs were the same however.
Now would you email the company to tell them of their mistake or keep quite? I will say this bonus CD could possibly be worth some money.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I'd let them know


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Yep tell them ...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree. Let them know. Then they can be magmanimous and let you keep it, which makes for good will among their customer base, and they can also get on their quality control.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Honesty first. ...................


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> I agree. Let them know. Then they can be magmanimous and let you keep it, which makes for good will among their customer base, and they can also get on their quality control.


Nope. They made me send it back.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

CDs said:


> Nope. They made me send it back.


I hope they paid the postage / shipping charge.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

CDs said:


> Nope. They made me send it back.


Oh, well, maybe Santa will give them a lump of coal.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I hope they paid the postage / shipping charge.


Yes they did.......


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Well done, it looks like they really needed this cd even with extra expense of a free postage.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations on doing the right thing.


----------

